# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی در محیط QT و هم خانواده هایش >  QT یا KDE

## maleknet

درود به همه
به نظر شما دوستان استفاده از کتابخانه KDE بهتر یا از همون کتابخانه های QT  .
البته کتابخانه های KDE  میشه گفت گسترش یافته کتابخانه های QT است امکانات بهتری داره البته همه این کارها را میشه با Qt  انجام داد ( البته تا اونجایی که من دیدم) ولی کدنویسی بیشتری می خواد 
حالا به نظر شما اگه ما سوئیچ کنیم روی کتابخانه های KDE  دست مون برای نوشتن برنامه هایی که روی سیستم عاملهای دیگه اجرا بشه  بسته میشه ؟

----------


## حامد مصافی

این بستگی به راستای برنامه نویسی شما داره.اگر برنامه شما صرفا روی میز کار KDE اجرا خواهد شد پس می تونید از ابزار های KdeLib استفاده کنید. اما در غیر اینصورت و در صورتی که بخواهید منحصر به KDE نباشید بهتره فقط از کتابخانه Qt استفاده کنید

----------

